# Piet Dammer



## Dammer (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

I know it's been a long time ago but I am still seeking any information at all about Captain Piet Dammer who was for several years a pilot on the Isle of Wight, and captain at Kuwait Shipping/UASC in the eighties. For example he sailed the Al Salimiah.
He lived in Liverpool (UK) 1972-1989 but I hope that his name still ring any bells!

If you have any information please let me know. 
Why? I'am his eldest son from Holland (The Netherlands)

I hope you guys have still a good memory and thank you very much!!

Thnxs for your effort!
Rolf 
[email protected]


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Dammer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know it's been a long time ago but I am still seeking any information at all about Captain Piet Dammer who was for several years a pilot on the Isle of Wight, and captain at Kuwait Shipping/UASC in the eighties. For example he sailed the Al Salimiah.
> He lived in Liverpool (UK) 1972-1989 but I hope that his name still ring any bells!
> ...


I think that we have corresponded before re your Father. The only other snippet that comes to mind was that he lived on or around Mather Avenue when he was working out of Liverpool. Mather Avenue is situated between Garston and Allerton. Maybe getting in touch with the local council for that area re any census carried out for in the past. Also the Liverpool Echo newspaper is very good for tracing people. Good hunting.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Rolf, I sailed with Peter Dammer and his wife Vi, on the Al Salimiah about April 1978. He was the Captain and I was the Second Engineer, the Chief was, I think, Eddie Moore. I think they lived in Gateacre Liverpool.
When I was paying-off the ship he gave me the best verbal reference I ever got and I remember it to this day, "******* hell mate, I'll sail with you any day" his Dutch accent added emphasis to his words.
Good luck with your quest for information.


----------

